

An analytic approach to the  Collatz 3n + 1 Problem - jefffoster
http://preprint.math.uni-hamburg.de/public/papers/hbam/hbam2011-09.pdf

======
moomin
Inevitable:

<http://xkcd.com/710/>

------
MostAwesomeDude
It's interesting to see my own approaches to this problem mirrored in this
analysis. I am not skilled enough to say how accurate this is, but it's very
interesting nonetheless.

------
ilkhd2
That is very impressive. [little tough to read though] Thank you.

